# blue lasiodora



## blackcadillac70 (Feb 24, 2009)

has anyone seen the pics. of the new blue lasiodora from the discussion spider for brazil by nich johnsson. blue and breathtaking.


----------



## bliss (Feb 24, 2009)

could you please post a link to the thread?   

i can't figure out which one it is.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Feb 24, 2009)

there a good photo on the colbalt blue sling mean by nitch johnsson. its discussed i'm not very good with links


----------



## bliss (Feb 24, 2009)

blackcadillac70 said:


> there a good photo on the colbalt blue sling mean by nitch johnsson. its discussed i'm not very good with links


ah you mean here:  *Click.*

wow that is really cool looking  

i honestly have no clue dude!  i'm kind of interested in knowing too, at this point


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes just don't know how to do that yet


----------



## tarantulaholic (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats no LP, Its a body of a Singapore Blue.


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 24, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Thats no LP, Its a body of a Singapore Blue.


Nobody said it was a parahybana, just Lasiodora sp "blue". 
I seriously cannot believe the colors some (most?) tarantulas have, when I got into this hobby I initially thought H. lividums were the only blue Ts lol. That's just amazing, another beautiful T!!!! :worship:


----------



## jasen&crystal (Feb 24, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Thats no LP, Its a body of a Singapore Blue.


corect me if im wrong but isn't singapore blue arboreal that doesn't look one to me    

 it does have lasiodora look to it


----------



## tarantulaholic (Feb 24, 2009)

Im saying the legs being used are from Singapore blue, that T imo does not exist.
heres my female singapore blue, notice same legs.






heres my L. parahybana for comparison


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is the link:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=146365


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

Imagine,a far more blue T's that reaches more then 9 inches sometimes!


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm you might just have a point there... 







hehehe
In the link from NJ there are many other pics too, including juvies. They aren't arboreal and seriously, look at an M. balfouri and P. metallica and tell me a lil blue lasiodora isn't believable!!!

by the way when I get one I'll post a video for you!!!


----------



## Draiman (Feb 25, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Im saying the legs being used are from Singapore blue, that T imo does not exist.
> heres my female singapore blue, notice same legs.
> 
> heres my L. parahybana for comparison


Does this look photoshopped to you?


----------



## Anthony Straus (Feb 25, 2009)

I disagree about the legs being shopped...but you can easily change the colour of a t in a pic.* IF* the photo is a fake...thats what was changed.


----------



## Locutus (Feb 25, 2009)

In any case, a big blue _Lasiodora_ has to be a stunning tarantula for sure...


----------



## barabootom (Feb 25, 2009)

The photo might very well have been photoshopped.   It looks to me as if it was because the blue is so uniform across the entire body of the T.  However, I have seen bluish individuals when collecting brown tarantulas in the tropics.  Maybe he found a blue individual of an already known specie.


----------



## barabootom (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are photoshopped examples...

Green Tea anyone?







Purple Velvet?







I like multi colored T's.







These took me 3 minutes to change and I was sloppy.  I could do a better job with a little care.  It would be easy to make the T blue with the right program.


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

That's why she's so beautiful,her name is BRAZILIAN BLUE!!!!!
I'm going to have 2 pics this year!


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 25, 2009)

If I had to make a bet I would say it's real and the only reason it's nice and blue is because of the camera flash. Won't know for sure though till I see one!!!


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

The photo she's like sitting it's not with flash!


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

The one he photoshoped!


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 25, 2009)

nichjohnsson said:


> The photo she's like sitting it's not with flash!


Which picture? Because I'd REALLY have to see one in person if those pics are "not with flash". I believe it unlikely to have a Lasi as bright as a Gooty. Might be switching sides here if this is the case  Or is it magic lighting?


----------



## gumby (Feb 25, 2009)

Ill take 5 of those multi colored ones I like multi colored T's too!


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

If you don't want to believe I won't push!


----------



## barabootom (Feb 25, 2009)

nichjohnsson said:


> If you don't want to believe I won't push!


If it's real you should push.  It would be a great find.  You could breed it with another blue and make lots of money exporting the slings.  I know I'd buy some.


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

It's ilegal here,and none of you guys want to export to here,why would I want to export to there?
Just joking,when my lings made here I'll let you all know


----------



## barabootom (Feb 25, 2009)

gumby said:


> Ill take 5 of those multi colored ones I like multi colored T's too!


Allright!!!  Deal.  They're slings, about 1/4 in and look just like parahybana right now.  Only a few will actually end up multi-colored. They cost $200 each and you should buy at least 10 to be sure you get a nice one.  You'll know in a year or two if you got a multi-colored one or not.  Just paypal me the money and we'll go from there.  My paypal is... I_rip_you_off@get_rich_quick.com

:liar:


----------



## barabootom (Feb 25, 2009)

nichjohnsson said:


> It's ilegal here,and none of you guys want to export to here,why would I want to export to there?
> Just joking,when my lings made here I'll let you all know


You might be able to get permission to export captive bred slings from Brazil, but I highly doubt the government would allow any imports.  It's just too risky to establish something unwanted in Brazil.  The weather's too good.  Plus, there are so many great species in Brazil, why import?  Most of my favorites are large Brazilian terrestrials.


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

You're realy anoying hahahahah
If you don't believe you don't belive!
I'll show them to you one day by the webcam


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

They are incredible


----------



## Arachn'auQuébec (Feb 25, 2009)

nichjohnsson said:


> If you don't want to believe I won't push!


Just push in the right way and send us the link to a real arcticle, not some image floating freely on the web


----------



## nichjohnsson (Feb 25, 2009)

They are my friend photos,I would give you the orkut but you would be asking question etc. to him.
I posted the photos because it's the T's discovery of the last (at least) 10 years if your don't believe don't believe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 23, 2009)

Guys... belive me, Ive seen it myself, and I guess I have some credit here in AB and its really blue!!! I have never seen such blue T, I swear!! everybody here in BR is breathless about it.

Any help about the ID?

I will post a video, so you guys will be as stunished as me!!


----------



## joshuai (Aug 23, 2009)

TheNatural said:


> Guys... belive me, Ive seen it myself, and I guess I have some credit here in AB and its really blue!!! I have never seen such blue T, I swear!! everybody here in BR is breathless about it.
> 
> Any help about the ID?
> 
> I will post a video, so you guys will be as stunished as me!!


Lets get that vid!!!


----------



## Stopdroproll (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow if true.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 23, 2009)

woah! i want that1!!!!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll start saving now so that I can get a couple when they finally make it to the states.  :drool:


----------



## s__i__v (Aug 23, 2009)

if this is real... does this mean that we will have more 200+ dollar slings on the market =/ ?


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 23, 2009)

s__i__v said:


> if this is real... does this mean that we will have more 200+ dollar slings on the market =/ ?


They would undoubtedly be very expensive when they're first on the market but, if they prove to be easy breeders, the price could drop fairly quickly.


----------



## Roski (Aug 23, 2009)

s__i__v said:


> if this is real... does this mean that we will have more 200+ dollar slings on the market =/ ?


not to be outdone, the terrestrials have released their answer to the P. metallica- DUN DUN DUNNN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SNAFU (Aug 23, 2009)

Lets see that vid because these days a few pics online don't really cut it as proof. No offense here, I'm Agent Mulder- I *want* to believe, but i'm also a guy named Doubting Thomas.


----------



## Leetplayer (Aug 24, 2009)

barabootom said:


> Here are photoshopped examples...
> 
> Green Tea anyone?
> 
> ...


This cracks me up! haha!


----------



## ranchulas (Aug 24, 2009)

If its real......that would be an awesome T!!!


----------



## ranchulas (Aug 24, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> They would undoubtedly be very expensive when they're first on the market but, if they prove to be easy breeders, the price could drop fairly quickly.


Yeah, they would be expensive at first. But, like you said if they have as many babies as an LP then shouldn't have a long wait for the market to get a ton of them.


----------



## wayne the pain (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing sp, looking forward to finding more information on this sp :razz:


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 24, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Yeah, they would be expensive at first. But, like you said if they have as many babies as an LP then shouldn't have a long wait for the market to get a ton of them.


bingo.  All over the place and cheap within a year.


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2009)

So.... where's the vid?


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 24, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Yeah, they would be expensive at first. But, like you said if they have as many babies as an LP then shouldn't have a long wait for the market to get a ton of them.


Let's just hope that 1) they are actually that colorful (I don't want to get my hopes up too high until I see a video) and 2) that they are that easy (and with large hatchings!).


----------



## micheldied (Aug 25, 2009)

lets see that vid.
thats some AMAZING blue if it were true.


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 25, 2009)

Arachn'auQuébec said:


> Just push in the right way and send us the link to a real arcticle, not some image floating freely on the web


I dont have any article because its a new specie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj6bdhHvV-M

guys... please dont PM me asking about selling anything, I dont sell spiders, I dont have any spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheNatural (Aug 25, 2009)

And YES, its is that blue!!!


----------



## Zayshah (Aug 25, 2009)

That video just _blew my mind._


----------



## kylecchh (Aug 25, 2009)

That's crazy!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 25, 2009)

I want that T for my collection.


----------



## dukegarda (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha. I love it. How opinions quickly change.  

Very nice T.


----------



## FuzzOctave (Aug 25, 2009)

stunning T!:clap:  I won't be looking for these to appear in the hobby for at least a couple of years, but there's always something to look forward to.


----------



## Ts are #1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kinda looked like a Gbb but i think i have to get my eyes checked. Very pretty sp. i really want one bad....


----------



## Stopdroproll (Aug 26, 2009)

Mind = blown.


----------



## ranchulas (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool:


----------



## micheldied (Aug 26, 2009)

thats a nice T.
now we need a totally golden spangly one.


----------



## Dyon (Aug 26, 2009)

very very very nice T :}


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! :clap: Could this be the next Holy Grail. I hope it breeds like a LP.

Mike


----------



## Roski (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart just stopped. 

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Bill S (Sep 1, 2009)

Enjoyed watching the video.  Very cool.  Reminded me of the time in high school (long ago) when we dyed my biology teacher's tropical fish to a bright orange/red.  But I suspect the dye lasts longer on a tarantula, since it remains dry.


----------



## endoflove (Sep 1, 2009)

my heart stoped for a bit lol but im wondering what dose nature have intended for a blue tarantula???? what evolutionary bennifit coud that bring waring a "im right here" tag???


----------



## Kloster (Sep 1, 2009)

i hope she has 30000 babies like an LP.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 1, 2009)

Just when I thought I could not want another T....I want one! WOW!


----------



## burmish101 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very awesome video, im not big on terestrials but these look so dang nice. Im not dissing my parahybana either i'm swimming in the things. ;P A dyed tarantula? Is it too hard to believe there can be a blue Lasiodora? Many different genera all over the world have species that are solid blue why is it so hard to believe? In the vid it has red hairs on the abdomen, quite stunning.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

Wwowowowowoow!


----------



## Bill S (Sep 1, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> A dyed tarantula? Is it too hard to believe there can be a blue Lasiodora? Many different genera all over the world have species that are solid blue why is it so hard to believe?


When a known, respected breeder or collector steps forward with real information about this animal, then I'll be less skeptical.  In the meantime I'll enjoy the entertainment but doubt the existence.  I've known too many people in the past who have enjoyed "creating" non-existent animals as a joke on others to be completely gullible at this stage of my life.  But who knows - maybe it's real and someone on this board will win one in a Nigerian lottery.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I can trust Galhardo.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 1, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I think I can trust Galhardo.


I'll have to take your word on that.  I don't know him or know anything about him.  Still - information on how many of these are in captivity, where they came from, why nobody heard of them before, etc., would add credibility to the story.


----------



## Dppires (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all, I´m Galhardo´s friend and also the hand in the video is our firend´s hand. Yep, i´m from Brazil too. 

It´s funny to see that even with the video people still don´t believe it. When I first saw this species I couldn´t believe it either, until I got one as a gift, a stunning juvenile female. Thi spider is just blue with a reddish abdomem. Amazing species and the blue is always there, not just with the flash light. Until now nobody know if it is indeed a Lasiodora species. Some think it has some Acanthoscurria features, others said it could be Vitallius. 

Until now we are calling it simply sp. Blue. Of course we are not professional arachnologists or even biologists. When I say "we" I´m referring to us hobbists. These spiders came from the south region of Minas Gerais state, southwest Brazil.

Here are some other pics from another friend. I know, the internet is full of photoshoped pics, but, hey, why would I lose my time creating a blue spider since I´m no seller, I don´t make money with it and I´m not interested in any kind of deal? If I didn´t have one individual myself I wouldn´t be wasting my time posting in this thread.


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2009)

So your breeding them? Sure people would like to know more about this :drool:


----------



## Bill S (Sep 1, 2009)

Dppires said:


> Hi all, I´m Galhardo´s friend and also the hand in the video is our firend´s hand. Yep, i´m from Brazil too.


OK.  More witnesses is a good thing.  And the information you added is helpful.  I'm not saying that it's impossible that such an animal exists, but when something seems too good to be true - it often is.  There really could be some terminally ill person in Nigeria who needs to transfer $10 million to my account - but credibility needs to be established.



> It´s funny to see that even with the video people still don´t believe it.


Videos can be faked in much the same way that PhotoShop can alter photos.  Anyone with a reasonably good video-editing program can do it.  



> Here are some other pics from another friend. I know, the internet is full of photoshoped pics, but, hey, why would I lose my time creating a blue spider since I´m no seller, I don´t make money with it and I´m not interested in any kind of deal? If I didn´t have one individual myself I wouldn´t be wasting my time posting in this thread.


But people DO waste time PhotoShopping pictures.  They do it for many reasons, including pulling practical jokes on other people.  Back in the days before PhotoShop or digital images I was involved in "creating" a fake mountain king snake.  It was part of a spoof lecture that was presented at a herpetological society meeting.  We used infrared film, gelatin filters and some other technologies to produce high quality 35mm slides of a mountain kingsnake that was green, black and white.  (Bright grass green)  Three people claimed to have seen the species photographed, and we had good photos of several different specimens.  People in the audience gasped and drooled over the "new species", and swallowed the story eagerly.  But by the end of the lecture the presenters were laughing so hard that the audience finally figured out they were being put on.

So...  in this age of Nigerian scams and internet hoaxes, when I see pictures being shown on an internet forum of a too-good-to-be-true new species with little or no supporting data to give it credibility - I smile and wait.  Maybe it will turn out to be true.  Or maybe we'll all have a good laugh afterwards.


----------



## Dppires (Sep 1, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Videos can be faked in much the same way that PhotoShop can alter photos.  Anyone with a reasonably good video-editing program can do it.


True. I myself work with motion graphics and video editing. And by working with it everyday I know that the only reason a person would get to the point of faking a video like this, having to track colors with the original footage, masking every movement of the spider, etc.. would be to earn some money, or maybe to get some status, which means nothing. I know people do that, but, honestly, do that in a tarantula forum with so many well informed people is just stupid.





Bill S said:


> So...  in this age of Nigerian scams and internet hoaxes, when I see pictures being shown on an internet forum of a too-good-to-be-true new species with little or no supporting data to give it credibility - I smile and wait.  Maybe it will turn out to be true.


The reason for little or no supporting data is that there isn´t enough studies or projects going on with tarantulas as subjects in the world, as we all seem to agree. Imagine it now in Brazil, where we have laws that complicate things even to the one or two professional brazilian arachnologists. Brazil has serious problens with the HUGE burocracy we have here. For a professional arachnologist to collect species for resourches purposes, one need a series of permits that take 6 months to be validated. It´s so much work that serious people give up and go back to their labs. And I don´t see any of this changing in the near future. Unfortunatly you will have to believe in our brazilian word for a long time, or maybe not. Or maybe wait till someone here decides to go against the law and ship this species to other countries, one thing me or any other friend of mine is not willing to do. Unfortunately there are laws against it and nobody wants to go to jail.

All I know is that I´ve seen this animal with my own eyes, I have one gorgeous 3'' sp. blue female and a friend of mine (the one who owns the female in the pictures) has mated the species and, as you all see, she has already produced an egg sac. Let´s see what happens from now. 



Bill S said:


> Or maybe we'll all have a good laugh afterwards.


After you get your hands on one of these, wich probably won´t take long, I bet you will.


----------



## Arachnus (Jan 27, 2010)

hi everyone!

i´m also from Brazil, but i´m not here to be one more witness, i just need to say that this species isn´t a Lasiodora or Acanthoscurria, neither a Vitallius this beaultifull jewel belongs to the ancient genus: _Cenobiopelma_ (Mello-Letão & Arlé,1934), and was discoverd recently here in Brazil inthe states of Minas Gerais and Goiás!

here´s part of the extensive documentation i had acess last night, but unfortunetally i don´t have a copy or the papers!

"A new species, is described from Brazil. Male can be
distinguished by the male palpal bulb lacking a small subapical keel on the embolus in conjunction with the embolus length (less than 2.5 times the tegulum length) and by the tibial spur being inserted in a perpendicular angle in relation to the tibia axis.
 Female can be distinguished by the spermathecae being much more longer than wide, lacking lateral lobes and having a large terminal lobe with five smaller lobes around it. Additionally, males and females can be distinguished by the *general blue metallic color pattern contrasting with the reddish setae on the abdomen*...."​
Seeing this study and the video posted earlier, i have no doubt that this is a great looking blue terrestrial spider, despite the beaulty this species is also known to be medium sized adults, like Vitallius sp!

Yesterday I had the opportunity to get some slings of this beautiful child, and I'm really trying to be the owner of perhaps 5 or 10 of them, hopefully I can get my hands on them soon! because here in Brazil it is more difficult, because the laws are so blind and inefficient, and we simply can not reproduce this treasure in captivity and establish a good market and responsible!

if i had the honor to be gifted with some of this new generation i´ll be much happy to came over here and guarantee to you, that they are really as blue as it looks inthe video and pics!

But for me!....

It is that Blue!

Cheers


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 27, 2010)

Arachnus said:


> i´m also from Brazil, but i´m not here to be one more witness, i just need to say that this species isn´t a Lasiodora or Acanthoscurria, neither a Vitallius this beaultifull jewel belongs to the ancient genus: _Cenobiopelma_ (Mello-Letão & Arlé,1934), and was discoverd recently here in Brazil inthe states of Minas Gerais and Goiás!


I suppose that means _Cenobiopelma_ is going to be revalidated, right? Do you have any more information about the article such as:
What is its title?
Who's the author?
When and where is it going to be published?

Thanks and cheers for the post.


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 27, 2010)

TheNatural said:


> I dont have any article because its a new specie!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj6bdhHvV-M
> 
> guys... please dont PM me asking about selling anything, I dont sell spiders, I dont have any spider.


i didnt doubt that this sp existed. someone posted pics of this sp like 2 years ago and no one really replied to the thread thinking it was fake. well since then about 3 more threads have come up with pics. i knew it! and now thiers finally proof!


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont really understand why ppl dont believe that a lasiodora or terrestrial could be so blue. even tho theres already GBBs, singapore blues, and many other super colorful Ts.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 27, 2010)

Arachnus said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i´m also from Brazil, but i´m not here to be one more witness, i just need to say that this species isn´t a Lasiodora or Acanthoscurria, neither a Vitallius this beaultifull jewel belongs to the ancient genus: _Cenobiopelma_ (Mello-Letão & Arlé,1934), and was discoverd recently here in Brazil inthe states of Minas Gerais and Goiás!
> 
> ...


everything good comes from brazil...golden cichla and now,blue tarantulas.:clap:


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 27, 2010)

JungleCage said:


> i dont really understand why ppl dont believe that a lasiodora or terrestrial could be so blue. even tho theres already GBBs, singapore blues, and many other super colorful Ts.


I believe a terrestrial can be so blue... but I don't believe it's a _Lasiodora_ or anything else until it's been examined and it's placement has been properly determined. I mean, what makes it a _Lasiodora_? And one needs to be careful with suddenly sprouting very colorful/rare spiders on the internet - anybody remember "_Citharischius stridulantissimus_"?


----------



## Falk (Jan 27, 2010)

Loolks like _Theraphosidae sp._Brazilian blue/violet


----------



## Arachnus (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Zoltan and micheldied!

Well in fact, i could get the article some days ago, but for now, talking to a friend of the person who´s studying these spiders (mencioned in the article), he told me not to publish or expand this study here, cause even they have the exact certain, that this BBV is the same from the article, so to you guys, i´ll ask to wait a little bit more till i reach the full truth about the BBVs please!

There are some pictures in the full material, but neither is a full growth adult female, there´s only some pictures of mature males and some slings!

in the video i believed in first view that it´s not a Lasiodora, Acanthoscurria, it´s morpholgy is so alike Vitalius, but this s just a shoot by me!

Soon i´ll have solid informations and i´m in the way to get my own individuals to examine!

thanks you guys and see you soon!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I dont think I want a P. metallica no more... That right there is... WOW!!!!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SpiderDane (Feb 8, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

What a beauty...! Give. give, give... :}


----------



## shanebp (Feb 8, 2010)

If that T is real, its definitely on my list to get!


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=15046

Eric


----------



## shanebp (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh wow, thats awesome! I hope I can get my hands on one of these!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2010)

I am SOOOOO buying that!!!!


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Well I dont think I want a P. metallica no more... That right there is... WOW!!!!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:


*

 I call bull! lol You'll never stop wanting a P. metallica babe, and you know it! 

Personally, I don't see the die-hard attraction of blue Ts.. but that's just me!

It is a pretty T... hopefully yall will get your wishes granted, and they'll become more common in the hobby  *


----------



## ftorres (Feb 9, 2010)

HEllo All,
Nice T.

Another GBB and Ap moorei look alike.

Keep the blue Ts coming we need more.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 29, 2012)

So did we prove this exists or was it a photoshop hoax? My wife is warming up to the hobby and she wants her first T to be stunning.


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 29, 2012)

cmcghee358 said:


> So did we prove this exists or was it a photoshop hoax? My wife is warming up to the hobby and she wants her first T to be stunning.


I would assume it was doctored. If she wants a stunning T, LPs are good because of their size and the fact that they don't hide much. GBB and A. versicolor are super colorful and easy to take care of, though the LP generally beats them in that department.


----------



## sjl197 (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone who thought/still thinks its doctored..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/sep/17/blue-tarantula-new-to-nature

Here's a shameless plug for the BTS forum., which gives the actual article details.
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthre...l-Pterinopelma-revalidation-and-a-new-species

ok... well alright..
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho....-Pterinopelma-revalidation-and-a-new-species


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 29, 2012)

sjl197 said:


> Everyone who thought/still thinks its doctored..
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/sep/17/blue-tarantula-new-to-nature
> 
> ...


The spider in those three links belongs to a new genus "Pterinopelma" from what I read, and this thread was posted to inquire about a supposed blue tarantula from the Lasiodora genus. So, the original pictures were of a Pterinopelma sp. and not Lasiodora then?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 29, 2012)

I could easily photoshop a blue lasiodora  but this spider looks awsome !!!

it looks like it should be a lasiodora genus T though... not Pterinopelma sp

btw.. I photoshoped my avatar lol:biggrin:


----------



## sjl197 (Jan 29, 2012)

@le-thomas 

As with much in the hobby, the spider discussed in the thread was largely 'identified' by people looking at pictures and saying .. i think its.... Vitalius, Lasiodora etc etc.
So yes, unless my post was not clear, its seems that indeed the large blue species from Minas Gerais, Brazil  became Pterinopelma sazimai.
(ignoring some sideline of what became Olioxystre diamentinensis as a possible resurected Cenobiopelma sp, another blue sympatric species).
P.s. not a new genus, but a resurrected old genus. And i'll admit, im not convinced, really in the analyses only defined by the denticulate row on the keel (node 47) which is also present in the outgroup Sphaerobothria and Aphonopelma (well those that count anyway), (node60) .

@ Ultum4Spiderz 

Indeed an awesome looking spider. What i didn't like was discussion after publication on the forums of 'I want one'. Thats the trouble with the pettrade. Thats why researchers are often guarded with their new finds, and i commend the authors for putting field location data in the description paper, when they could have chosen to guard that info. It might look like a Lasiodora as its supposedly very closely related to Lasiodora, in the authors analyses Pterinopelma comes out as sister-group to Lasiodora + (Nhandu+ Vitalius). Closely related species or genus often look alike, and estimates of relatedness as in the paper are often based on such similarities. So, Ultum4Spiderz , why doesnt it look like a Pterinopelma sp to you. How many of that genus have you seen of those exactly? 

Are you saying you still dont believe it now the species if formally described in a respected peer reviewed journal? The photo in the guardian newspaper link i gave is also published in the actual scientific article. Why is it hard to believe the existence of yet another blue taranutla species when there are several blue ones known.. and such a P.metallica you can find easily to see yourself?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Mar 30, 2012)

I never said it was a Fake.. I mean I have good photostop skills & could make any lasiodora look blue

It clearly is a real spider & hope it gets into the american T hobby someday:biggrin::biggrin:
there are many Blue Tarantulas.. sadly my A versicolor.. died from a wet molt & will be missed :cry:


----------



## crawltech (Mar 30, 2012)

...none of my biz, but it looks like Ultum didnt even read sjl's post whatsover before responding...wow ^^ is all I have to say!


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 30, 2012)

Waah...another "blue" spider! Must have...!


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 30, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I never said it was a Fake.. I mean I have good photostop skills & could make any lasiodora look blue
> 
> It clearly is a real spider & hope it gets into the american T hobby someday:biggrin::biggrin:
> there are many Blue Tarantulas.. sadly my A versicolor.. died from a wet molt & will be missed :cry:


Please read again the part of sjl197's post that addresses you:



sjl197 said:


> @ Ultum4Spiderz
> 
> Indeed an awesome looking spider. What i didn't like was discussion after publication on the forums of 'I want one'. Thats the trouble with the pettrade. Thats why researchers are often guarded with their new finds, and i commend the authors for putting field location data in the description paper, when they could have chosen to guard that info. It might look like a Lasiodora as its supposedly very closely related to Lasiodora, in the authors analyses Pterinopelma comes out as sister-group to Lasiodora + (Nhandu+ Vitalius). Closely related species or genus often look alike, and estimates of relatedness as in the paper are often based on such similarities. So, Ultum4Spiderz , why doesnt it look like a Pterinopelma sp to you. How many of that genus have you seen of those exactly?
> 
> Are you saying you still dont believe it now the species if formally described in a respected peer reviewed journal? The photo in the guardian newspaper link i gave is also published in the actual scientific article. Why is it hard to believe the existence of yet another blue taranutla species when there are several blue ones known.. and such a P.metallica you can find easily to see yourself?


No one said you said it was fake. What you said is that it should be a _Lasiodora_ and not a _Pterinopelma_. Since it has been formally described in a peer-review journal as a _Pterinopelma_, you should probably reconsider your opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah sorry I just was too lazy to clearly read it all..

I never seen much of the  _Pomerianian_ genus... to judge them 
Everyone wants blue spiders but brazil dosnt wana give em up


----------

